# Hello



## Bin-The-L-Plates (Aug 19, 2017)

Recently bought a 58 plate 2.0 TFSi Coupe Tiptronic in Silver with 53,000 miles on the clock as a daily drive for my wife and weekend car for the both of us when I'm not teaching people to drive in my BMW 1 series.
Cracking car in fantastic condition and the red leather interior looks and feels great.
Look forward to participating in the forum and sharing info.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

